# share expenses



## cyd (Mar 24, 2008)

I am retired and can fish any day of the week. Looking to share expenses. If you have room for one more please get back to me.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

CYD, I fish out of OB at Cotton bayou and retired also and would rather fish during the week but it's hard to find a crew that can do the same. 
I'm at our condo on and off thur the season . Maybe we can get together.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not retired, but I can share my ride or share the expense during the week. I got the gear to bring along also and plenty of it. But I fish Perdido/Pensacola, but always willing to wet a hook in Alabama. Let me know if you need someone and I'm in.


----------

